# Azureus Regurgitating Unknown Substance



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Not sure what this is, but I have had my azureus pair for 2 years, they are now 4 years old and Im sure on what I am seeing.

I have seen this on 3 seperate occassions, hence my concern and it has occured with BOTH frogs. 2 times with male, 1 time with female.

It has always been when I turn the lights on that I notice a stringy mucous coming out of the corner of its mouth that he is trying to pull out with his toe pads. It resembles long fiber spagnum moss, HOWEVER, i dont have ANYTHING in their tank that resembles this. I have no spag. moss in their tank, just creeping fig, vines, brom, drifwood, bowl of water, small quarter size of riccia. Here is a picture of what I pulled from his mouth. He seemed to be gagging on it with his mouth open and his arms wipping his mouth to pull it out.
It is about 1.25 inches long


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Could it be a piece of excelsior from when you fed the frogs?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Nope, I use coffee filters.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

could it be his skin from shedding?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

jeffr said:


> could it be his skin from shedding?


I have no idea. I have never seen this or a shed from a frog, so thats why I am here. ?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

bricespice said:


> I have no idea. I have never seen this or a shed from a frog, so thats why I am here. ?



usually they eat it. I have a feeling thats what it is


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

My semi educated guess would be that they are shedding. When they shed they sometimes can look like they might be "choking". Plus you said they only do this in the mornings, another sign that it is shedding.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to go with shedding, too.
Doug


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm going with the shedding also .I thought the same when I first saw this myself.no worries


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

My first thought was shedding and after seeing the other posts, I'm even more convinced...


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Shedding is my vote!


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry to go way off the subject here , but how do I put a post up of my own ? I'm lookn all over the menu here and can't seem to figure it out


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Frogman8 said:


> Sorry to go way off the subject here , but how do I put a post up of my own ? I'm lookn all over the menu here and can't seem to figure it out


You have a Private Message. Top right corner of the screen.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

